
Ethereum co-founder plans a social “super app” for dapps - HipGeeks
https://decrypt.co/36917/ethereum-co-founder-plans-a-social-super-app-for-dapps
======
carterklein13
I'm a bit confused here... I've read through the article, and through Akasha's
announcement post, and I'm having trouble understanding what exactly about
this is a "super app" for dapps and not just another decentralized social
media site.

If anything, this just seems like a "now there are fifteen standards"
situation. Am I missing anything?

